
Microsoft finally agrees to stop forcing win10 upgrades - sneha87
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-36376962
======
JohnTHaller
You could have fooled me. Just two hours ago, my girlfriend's laptop has a
pop-up window that said Windows 10 would be installed in 10 minutes with a
countdown timer. The one button on the window was "restart and upgrade now".
And I wasn't going to click the x to close it in the upper right because we
all know that now also starts the upgrade thanks to the recent articles on it.
So normal users are screwed. If it happens to you, there's a small hamburger
menu icon on the upper left. Click it and go to settings (iirc) and select the
small text that says "cancel upgrade".

Microsoft has gotten so monumentally shady about these upgrades that I'm
reconsidering using or recommending windows 10 at all to anyone.

------
whoopdedo
Yes, the free upgrade is over at the end of this month. After June if you want
to upgrade to Windows 10 you'll have to pay for it, so Microsoft needs to wait
for confirmation of a purchase before initiating the upgrade. Though the BBC
article doesn't mention if Windows Update will still pre-download the upgrade
files thus consuming copious bandwidth and hard drive space.

~~~
isxek
Interestingly enough, Steve Gibson updated his 'Never10'[0] tool to detect
downloaded Windows 10 files on a system and provides the user the option to
delete them via CLI arguments.

[0]: [https://www.grc.com/never10.htm](https://www.grc.com/never10.htm)

